# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  EDDY - Galgo bringé né en 2019 / Ok chiens, chats / visible IDF

## Rebeccah

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Eddy
*Type:* Galgo Espagnol
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 *** À L' ADOPTION ***






Nom : Eddy 
Race : galgo (lévrier espagnol) 
Mâle 22kg, 64 cm au garot
Né le 01/05/2019 il a 3 ans 
Négatif aux maladies du sud 
OK enfants, OK chiens femelles et mâles, OK chats sous réserve d'un 2ème test. 


Se trouve dans le 78 / IDF adoptable dans toute la France via l'association Levriers et Compagnie. 



Eddy est un jeune loulou qui a été cédé au refuge par son galguero, il est arrivé avec une patte blessée qui est aujourdhui complètement guérie.
Eddy était en famille d'accueil en Espagne et il est remonté en FA en France (Ile de France / 78). Cest un Galgo joyeux et joueur qui sest très vite adapté.
Il a une personnalité calme, douce, mais il a aussi ses moments de folie où il joue et saute. Il est aussi très malin ! Il est sociable avec les chiens (en intérieur il a quand même son caractère et a besoin d'avoir son espace). Il n'aime pas être seul et aura besoin d'un copain/copine chien. En balade il est calme et agréable, il marche bien en laisse. 
Il demande des câlins et est sociable aussi avec les humains.
Pour être heureux il lui faudra une bonne dépense quotidienne. Une maison avec jardin et un autre chien serait le top pour lui !

EDDY sentend bien avec ses congénères et à priori avec les chats, sous réserve dun second test.



L' association : Lévriers et Compagnie 

La fiche d'Eddy sur le site : https://www.levriers-co.fr/chiens-%C3%A0-l-adoption/eddy/

Le formulaire de demande dadoption: https://www.levriers-co.fr/modalit%C3%A9s-d-adoption-chiens/

----------


## GADYNETTE

mon rêve d'avoir un galgo !!! tu es magnifique...mais je iis dans ta fiche que tu ne peux être seul...et j'ai encore un an avant d'être à la retraite !!!! je t'aurais bien adopté, mon bel EDDY

----------


## Rebeccah

Oui c'est vraiment un super toutou, affectueux et sociable  ::   mais effectivement il a besoin d'un copain chien car il est un peu anxieux tout seul !

----------


## GADYNETTE

QUE DEVIENT EDDY ???

----------


## GADYNETTE

des nouvelles d'EDDY ???

----------

